# Question on Sport Appearance Package



## 06BLUEGTO (Feb 27, 2007)

Does anyone know how much this package runs for at the dealer?? Also does anyone know of any good 05-06 GTO performance websites?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

06BLUEGTO said:


> Does anyone know how much this package runs for at the dealer?? Also does anyone know of any good 05-06 GTO performance websites?


*
You missed the boat guy. SAP has been discontinued. You may be able to pick up some of parts on Ebay, but be prepared for an Enema if you find one and are willing to pay a Pirate's booty for it.

Not sure on quality performance sites, try doing a google search there are few on there, take your pick. *


----------



## 06BLUEGTO (Feb 27, 2007)

Ahhh alright. That stinks! Thanks


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

06BLUEGTO said:


> Ahhh alright. That stinks! Thanks


*Yes it does stink. Especially for those who spent the extra cash for the SAP and should anything happen to them well, stock parts will have to replace them and the extra cash spent will be a lost. 

It does seem there is more interest in the SAP now than there was before it was discontinued.*


----------



## spittyss (Mar 10, 2007)

the full package has a msrp of 3195 but thats not including labor...that kit includes everything


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

spittyss said:


> the full package has a msrp of 3195 but thats not including labor...that kit includes everything


*In 2005 The kit was 3395 list.

The list price did not include paint unless you took Red, Black, or Silver. That price for color matching paint was subject to dealer pricing.*


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

Depending on what you are looking for you can buy the parts piece by piece from the stealerships inventory web where they look into all the other dealer's inventory to find the closest guy with what you want. Forget about the grill inserts, they're gone forever, unless you pay out the arse on EBAY. I bought my grill inserts from autoanything.com back in October when you could still find them for 260 bucks, would hate to see what they're going for now. 
The front fascia extension is rare but still available. I had to have my stealership truck one in from 2 hours away. It was a little over 400 bucks primed and ready for paint, gonna cost another 750 to get it painted and installed, along with touching up the rock chips on the hood and a scratch on the door. Was told it was the last one on the gulf coast, but sure there are some elsewhere. 
The rear fascia extension is still out there, but not too many people are interested in that. Not sure about the rocker panels. Best bet it to go to the stealership and have them search piece by piece like I had to do.


----------



## spittyss (Mar 10, 2007)

if you say so


----------



## spittyss (Mar 10, 2007)

part# 12499616 msrp. $268.57 grille inserts
part# 17801015 msrp. $2376.42 ground effects RED,BLACK,SILVER
part# 12499669 msrp. $550.00 spoiler for ground effects package
this is for RED,BLACK,SILVER

correct me if im wrong $3194.99 this is right out of the third quarter parts catalog for pontiac dealership owners
thats right PONTIAC DEALERSHIP OWNERS........COUNTRY PONTIAC BUICK GMC TRUCK CADILLAC
AND YOU CAN CALL A DEALERSHIP AND THEY WILL PART RESEARCH FOR YOU AND GET IT OFF OF SOMEONE ELSES PARTS SHELF... LIKE WHAT I DID FOR A SILVER 18" 6SP RECENTLY


----------



## spittyss (Mar 10, 2007)

My Car 2005 Gto Blk/blk 6sp Procharger, Mc2's, Slp, Headers Through Exhaust Tips. Bbk 58mm Throttle. Hypertech....etc. Etc.etc.etc.

Daily Daily.....2006 Torrid On Red 6spd 18's


----------



## spittyss (Mar 10, 2007)

You Were Right About The Paint


----------



## 06BLUEGTO (Feb 27, 2007)

Yah..the only thing i really want is the bumper extension with the grill inserts. I really dont like the back bumper and spoiler too much from that package.


----------



## Cadsbury (Dec 6, 2005)

I'm trying to find some rocker panels, pretty tough...

Chris


----------

